# Grease X in your jetter tank



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anybody use GreaseX or more specifically have you used the GreaseX that can be added to your jetter tank? I am very nervous to run anything but water thru the pump. I know this is where you Harben guys say it won't effect my pump.haha



Here is a brief description of the product.

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
GREASE-X JET is a water-based, concentrated heavy-duty liquid cleaner, which penetrates and softens all forms of grease, fats, and oil. It emulsifies them on contact with water. GREASE-X JET contains biodegradable non-ionic surfactants, chelating agents, and water. It additionally contains a biological catalyst to enzymatically break down grease.
BENEFITS OF GREASE-X JET USAGE
• Efficiently cleans all types of animal fats, vegetable oils, petroleum greases, and heavy fats and oils from hard and porous surfaces.
• Removes greases and crankcase oil trapped in porous sidewalks, driveways, and concrete floors.
• Works equally well in either fresh or salt water.
• Safe to use on a variety of surfaces including plastics, metals, and woods.
• Water based for ease of use and safer handling than solvent-based cleaners.

PRODUCT DATA
pH (concentrate) pH (1% dilution) Appearance Color
Odor
Specific Gravity Flash Point
Typical Value
approx. 11.5
approx. 8.9
clear solution
light yellow
sweet
approx. 1.05 (at 20°C) >200°F
PACKAGING: GREASE-X JET is supplied in 5-gallon plastic pails containing 40 pounds net weight.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a grocery store with a 4" 150' line packed with the hardest grease ever. It brought my Rothenberger to a stop at 80' my 1065 barely made it out 100' and my jetter with pure water was a real no go.

So I ran the jetter with the Grease X it was slow going from the back clean out to the manhole. Once in the manhole I let it sit per their instructions then ran it back full pressure with more of the Grease X, after an hour of sitting with the jetter out of the line, I shot my camera down the line and it was spotless.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

4000psi and a Warthog is all I need.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

3000 psi and a root ranger is all I need. I just went to 5000 psi just for good measure.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I get that you all have awesome Jetters but I want to know are you or have you put an additive thru your pump.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope. Let's keep talking about jetters. 

Just kidding. Just get a chemical injector. http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Pressure-Pro-ACI005/p5799.html


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

My very well praised about jetter mechanic says no. It's not worth what it can do to the inner workings of the pump. Lotsa gpm and psi. Then sell them the after the line is good grease x products.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it possible to add the stuff after the pump?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> My very well praised about jetter mechanic says no. It's not worth what it can do to the inner workings of the pump. Lotsa gpm and psi. Then sell them the after the line is good grease x products.


Injectors goes after the pump.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran Grease X through my trailer jet a dozen times without any issues to my pump or 500' of 1/2" hose.


----------



## CPR2010 (Nov 25, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> I have ran Grease X through my trailer jet a dozen times without any issues to my pump or 500' of 1/2" hose.


Are there any issues with suds's in the recirculating line back at the tank? I was at a Commercial carpet cleaning supply store last week and the had 5 gallon buckets of degrease. The lady that worked there said it would work on any kind of food grease. Not sure if the cost would be better then the Grease X. How much Grease X would you need on a 250 gal tank?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

CPR2010 said:


> Are there any issues with suds's in the recirculating line back at the tank? I was at a Commercial carpet cleaning supply store last week and the had 5 gallon buckets of degrease. The lady that worked there said it would work on any kind of food grease. Not sure if the cost would be better then the Grease X. How much Grease X would you need on a 250 gal tank?


mailto:[email protected]
tel800)844-4974


----------

